# Explain your Avatar and Screen name!



## Cory (Jan 26, 2016)

We all have so much fun with are Avatar's and screen names. I will go first. Unfortunately mine is not bike related however I will tell. When I signed up for my account I had no clue I should use a snappy screen name so it's very vanilla and my street name. As far as my avatar is concerned it is from a cartoon that I watch with my two little ones that we all enjoy called Gravity Falls. It's from the first episode and the main character ends up punching a forest gnome in the stomach and makes him barf rainbow. It just tickled me so much.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2016)

I think I've explained my screen name before. Name's Mike & I've always been into Fords. I own a few classics including a '65 Fairlane S/C and work as a mechanic at a Ford dealer. I've changed my avatar several times, but my current one is a pic Cody(Schwinn499) took of my new baby


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 26, 2016)

My screen name is Tikibar as I'm into Hawaiian related collectibles, especially tropical drink items and have a tiki bar in my home. If you want to know something about Primo Beer from Hawaii, I'm your guy. My icon is a bicycle bell with a tiki on it.


----------



## chitown (Jan 26, 2016)

My current avatar is meant to show just how seriously I should be taken. Lenny & Squiggy in a threatening gesture. Is there anything less threatening than that? I think not. I really enjoy Chicago and it's history especially it's bicycle history so Chitown seemed a logical choice.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2016)

"rust junkie: a person who has an insatiable need for old stuff". I've had the jones since I was but a wee lad...in recovery now, but do fall of the wagon on occasion 
the avatar: my initials.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 26, 2016)

My screen name is nothing special. Just a shameless plug, and my avatar is similar to mike's but much much much cooler. Waterfall badge, the real deal OG...

All jokes aside this thing is my best find to date and you better believe I ride the heck out of it.


----------



## Wcben (Jan 26, 2016)

My avatar is the crown and eagle from the center of the Racycle logo that I recreated digitally.  My name is my initials from my first and middle name "WC" and the first three of my last name...."Ben".


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2016)

Cyclingday, because in Southern California, nearly everyday is a good cycling day.
My avatar was born out of necessity once the new default avatar became apparent on the new operating format.
It's a picture of a rusty relic 1938 Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe that turned up in Tucson Arizona a couple of years ago.
A very cool survivor!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 26, 2016)

partsguy, because I'm the guy in the neighborhood with parts for everything from old bikes and cars to vintage toys and radios. I keep tiny screws, gears, knobs, rims, grilles, fenders, dials and who knows what else.

My garage is adorned with grilles from all kinds of old cars from the 40s-80s, classic Studebakers to vintage Fords, to K-Cars. Hub caps from '50s Ford Crown Vics and '60s Plymouths to a 1980 Gran Fury. Bike parts of all kinds. I have a whole room in the basement packed with old toy parts and glass bottles. My shed is packed with spare parts from my old Dodge and a NOS Mercury Cougar quarter panel. More where that came from.

My avatar is because I often feel like Wile E. Coyote, with the Roadrunner representing my goals that I rarely achieve. It's pessimistic, but it's reality. Something always goes wrong. Small or big.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 26, 2016)

my avatar is my precious hextube at Yosemite Falls a couple years ago.
I lived in Alameda,CA,which is a small island on the west side of Oakland,accessible only by bridge or tunnel under the bay.and I kinda like Schwinns.
hence island schwinn.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 26, 2016)

My avatar is me dressed like a pirate. It was daddy daughter day. Cdollar4 means Colby Dollar my name and the 4 is my old football number.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 26, 2016)

My screen name was a "handle" in Smokey and the Bandit and not only do I love that movie, but I feel the name fits me pretty good. The avatar was something I just happened across on the internet and I absolutely LOVE it. It looks to be late 40's/early 50's and he's jumping a fenderless ballooner like a BMX bike in front of an audience.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 26, 2016)

Schwinn499...the Schwinn is obvious, cause its the only brand I can wrap my wee little mind around enjoying...the 499 is just a suffix ive always use on all my accounts...not sure where it came from. My avatar is the CroMo seat tube decal from early 60s Schwinn fillet brazed lightweights.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 26, 2016)

I just like por-por-por -por -porpor -porpor-Porky Pig!!!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 26, 2016)

As a kid, I had a dog similar to "Pete from the Little Rascals”, minus the circle.
Name was jake.
He protected me from the bullies & was my best pal.
Where ever I went, jake always tagged along.
At night I could sleep peacefully, knowing jake was there to take care of the boogeyman !
Folks called me 2jakes.

Unlike Pete, jake had a long life.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 27, 2016)

My screen name is my real name. My avatar is Howard Hughes in his H-1 Racer. I have always been fascinated with planes and Howard Hughes.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 27, 2016)

my screen name is my old employee # from work as a gm tech ,my avatar is my grandson helping me in the shop working on a project,he loves to help!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 27, 2016)

I changed my name a year or two ago, because of my liking of rollfast bicycles and because it just rolls off the tongue. My avatar is our ride groups logo.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 27, 2016)

My Avatar's just a pic of an old Pontiac hood ornament I like and my name's just initials and street number.


----------



## catfish (Jan 27, 2016)

My name is Catfish. And I buy stuff.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 27, 2016)

catfish said:


> My name is Catfish. And I buy stuff.



really!!!!!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 27, 2016)

My avitar is a junky old 60's Columbia middleweight that a friend gave me. It sits next to my garage door and I use it to test paint cans on. It's now entombed in dozens of layers of paint and is more modern art than bicycle. It has absolutely no special meaning to me other than it looked like a good avitar at the time. 

For those who don't know (if there is any) I used to work at Columbia Mfg and collect Columbia bikes and related items...thus the name.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2016)

Here's a bunch from not that long ago...Aug 2015
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whats-in-a-name.77110/
My avatar is me with both arms stretched over my head while riding my 37 Syracuse.





I ride that way on all my bikes


----------



## catfish (Jan 27, 2016)

tech549 said:


> really!!!!!!




yea. That about sums it up.


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 27, 2016)

Halfatruck (I have a Frontier which son says is only 'halfatruck'), avatar is my brother/Hawthorne/myself around '53............


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 27, 2016)

Fist letter of first name and last name. My avatar is my 56 wasp. My first real vintage bicycle I received and still my favorite rider. At six foot three and 280 it fits my size.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jan 27, 2016)

*HERES MINE  *That's Milton our faithful Bloodhound out of Macon Ga when he was a pup  He is seven now and brings in the boxes of bikes parts sent to our house


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 27, 2016)

My name is Frank


----------



## fattyre (Jan 27, 2016)

My name is Tom.  fattyre is part of my email address that I've been using for years.  I ride mountain bikes and my avatar frequently changes with pictures of awesome places I have ridden.  Current picture is from Moab, Utah on the Porcupine Pine rim trail.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2016)

I periodically change mine as suits my current mood. The old Bat Man... I just liked it while searching the web. :eek: Bricycle= Brian & Bicycle (not always a good mix...lol)


----------



## tech549 (Jan 27, 2016)

catfish said:


> yea. That about sums it up.



can we see?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2016)

tech549 said:


> can we see?




you wanna see a catfish?


----------



## tech549 (Jan 27, 2016)

tech549 said:


> can we see?



would love to see your collection of bikes


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2016)

I'll get some posted tonite (hopefully)


----------



## partsguy (Jan 27, 2016)

halfatruck said:


> Halfatruck (I have a Frontier which son says is only 'halfatruck'), avatar is my brother/Hawthorne/myself around '53............




I'm also the proud owner of a Frontier, and I'm OCD about it. Great quality and fits my needs well. The bucket seats are great, and really help my back. Fuel economy is superb. As for the haters, well, just take a look at any junkyard and you can tell who builds better trucks!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 27, 2016)

Those little Nissian motors run for ever. My dad had a 93 pickup that had over 300k miles on the original motor and trans till someone rear ended him and totaled it. Never had any major issues. I always wonder how far it woulda made it. Bitchen little trucks.


----------



## catfish (Jan 27, 2016)

bricycle said:


> you wanna see a catfish?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 27, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> "rust junkie: a person who has an insatiable need for old stuff". I've had the jones since I was but a wee lad...in recovery now, but do fall of the wagon on occasion
> the avatar: my initials.




I have seen you and your avatar elsewhere and I always thought it might be Arnold, Schwinn (and Co.).

I can't fully recall at the moment but I suspect that is a Rollfast sprocket, or at least the R for Rollfast...my first Rollfast is named Tempest. My 1995 Schwinn Classic Cruiser is named Germaine (feminine, Arnold and Schwinn are German to be knowledge) and I just named the new Rollfast Rosa. She has all but lights, wheels and a chain, handlebar grips to go and it's a rider! I'll have pictures up in my thread on her build today.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 27, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> I have seen you and your avatar elsewhere and I always thought it might be Arnold, Schwinn (and Co.).




Yeah, some have thought Sturmey Archer too


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 27, 2016)

Ummmmm I will play. 1st this topic was started by me back in August 2015 I called it "What's in a name". My name came about by the fact I own Savage rifles and I like to cycle. My Avatar is me on my kayak one morning with my son and a friend fishing was a lil slow heading back in a made that "last cast" and I nailed that 4.5 pounder on a small jig head with a 3" curly tail. Game over


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 27, 2016)

Mine is ...well and old bike wheel with a rusty VW bus emblem attached to it..Its hanging between my garage doors....My neighbor LOOOOOVVVVES IT!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 28, 2016)

My Avatar changes with the weather sometimes I feel like 95 phantom cruiser deluxe others 48 girl bike and or my long time friend 61 hornet with high rise handle bars as kids did before sting rays.  and current 55 phantom. Moreover it's meaningless except it's usually an old bike, go figure? I'm currently totally in love with my 80's 19 pound Trek racer so don't be surprised if it appears, [grin]

Screen name is simple, Jeff and I'm getting old.

And the extra distance my siggy. Admittedly, sometimes it's annoying. However the remark is the key; "I'd rather be surfing!" The occasionally bothersome moving Gif, is what came of playing around with Photoshop, 15 year ago. Which during that year I'd planned a trip to California, 'homeboy territory' for 30 year 1972 HS reunion, Huntington and  Bolsa Chica destine My family and I; "The great California Adventure". Planned to buy an old surfboard, a used wet suit which, before returning to Missouri (Misery) I'd give to an unsuspecting deserved individual to trash or whatever. Dream surfing is what it is and on that trip I discovered that, it's like riding a bike, you never forget how but! around 1982 I was bitten by a fresh hatched baby black widow. Nothing happened after the bite until 3AM when it nearly killed me. A week later I developed symptoms of Rheumatoid arthritis. within a year I became permanently disabled.

That's me on the surfboard in the gif. That's my old 1975-6 Custom board, with my special [at the time] logo painted on the top, made by my old buddy, Rusty Whitlock in Hawaii, striking a pose in my living room. . During the year I'd made that Gif I was California dreaming, anxiously awaiting to play inside of the usual baby waves at planned  Bolsa Chica, state beach reunion site 8 months later.

All went well, $30 board $20 wet suit, paddling out was a breeze, grabbing a wave for the 1st time in 20 years, simple, all was good until I tried to stand up!.. At that moment it suddenly occurred to me,, "Oh crap!, I completely forgot that, I have a dam hard time getting off of the floor, picking my self up, and so, How in the hell did I even imagine, I could friggen hop up on a dam board?"   DOH!   Mah, HA! HA! HA!
Of course ya had to be there to realize how funny it was, but, it was hilarious, Not, feel sorry for me sad but, killer crazy fun.

So, while I'd rather, there ain't a chance in hell. [Grin] In the mean time, my little artsy gif, 'dream surfing' I sure as hell can surf>>>, in my dreams!


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jan 28, 2016)

OMBAC stands for Old Mission Beach Athletic Club. We're a men's club in San Diego and we put on sporting events, do some charity work and drink rum & coke. RAT is a nick name I got in the early 1980's. I played a beach sport called Over-The-Line. Back in the day if you were any good, somehow you got a nick name. Mine happened to be RAT. On here, I imagine people see the 'RAT' and think I'm a ratrod guy. I'm really not!
My avatar is my first car. We called it the Karmann Gorilla.

Here's our website if anyone cares.   http://www.ombac.org/


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 28, 2016)

37fleetwood came from the purchase of my first real heavy hitter bicycle. I bought a sad 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme right around the time I joined the CABE. I don't have that bike anymore, but the name has stuck.





and my avatar at present is a photo I took of one of my nephews. same kid as the one picking his nose, but new forum new avatar. I may change it later, who knows.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 28, 2016)

Back the late 90's I used to write my initials on the discs I used for disc golf. Cds23 was taken on eBay when I signed up around the same time. So I added an extra 23. Since I only bought bike stuff made sense to use on bike forums.

My avatar is the head badge on my 1940 Shelby.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 28, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Those little Nissian motors run for ever. My dad had a 93 pickup that had over 300k miles on the original motor and trans till someone rear ended him and totaled it. Never had any major issues. I always wonder how far it woulda made it. Bitchen little trucks.




Stories of 400k and 500k are not uncommon among Nissan truck owners. Here in the rust belt, the drive train will outlast the body and frame. Luckily, mine was Ziebarted when new and the coating has held up quite well. After owning a Ford, and hearing many horror stories from other Ford owners, seeing GM's get recalled to death, and Dodges rusting out after just 7-10 years, there was no way I was going to buy a domestic truck.

Nissan's made a loyal customer out of me. For sure.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 28, 2016)

Toyota was my other choice. My friend found my Frontier for me. To be honest, they are both very hard to find used, with low miles. People don't want to sell them.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 30, 2016)

My name's Adam, and I love to tinker! Pic is from an old bike shop, found it online. But, my avatar on RRB and a few other forums is Homer Simpson, with Spider-pig!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 30, 2016)

My screen name is mine with my last name spelled phonetically and my avitar is the humulus lupulus because I love west coast IPA and microbrew. Cheers!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 31, 2016)

My avatar is kinda a funny story. Back a few years ago moderators were able to edit avatars of other members so us moderators decided to have a little fun with each other. Well mine was changed to boss hogg and it stuck ever since. My name came from the first bike I've ever repainted. I picked up a monark up in allentown Pa off ebay and decided to go with a military theme, at about the same time I found the cabe and decided to go with 'militarymonark'. Works out now too because I'm in the military. The bike has gone through a few revisions.


----------



## bikiba (Jan 31, 2016)

i have a lot of indian friends... bikiba in Oriya - means store or to sell things. i was going to start a website tht never panned out.

my ratrods is funnier... it is Motu ... hindi which means fat boy


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 31, 2016)

My screen name is from my 59 Evans 200 Viscount bike that started all this old bike insanity. The avatar is me on my tricycle in 1958, probably pondering what the next 50 or 60 years is gonna be like.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 31, 2016)

I really can't remember why I chose Schwinnman, but I have a lot (over 100) of Schwinns and I was born in 67. My avatar is Crankshaft. My wife felt that it fit me (I'm a bit opinionated at times)....


----------



## momo608 (Jan 31, 2016)

When I was new to the internet one of the first things I did was sign up for ebay. Since I forget things like "creative" user names in about two seconds, I picked something that would even be hard for me to forget. The first two letters of my first and last name and my area code. When I first come to new websites like this one, it's usually because an image search brought me there. I have no intention of staying around for any length of time but to see the photos I came to see, you need to join up to see most images full size or at all. So I just use the same thing everywhere for the most part, I'm in a hurry so who cares, get in get out. My avatar changes, this time I thought it was funny to put up pipe wrenches as if I'm working on bikes with them. You know pipes as in tubing. Avatars I believe have a significant influence on how you are perceived so I usually pick inanimate objects for their inherent neutrality. My opinion, if you pick a face and it looks like a bum or a grouch or something else that gives me a negative perception, I'm going to think you are a bum or a grouch or whatever, it ain't good.

I used this for a while. If you are familiar with this episode of The Outer Limits, this is how big your head has to get before the little things no longer bother you. I aspire to this.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 31, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> 37fleetwood came from the purchase of my first real heavy hitter bicycle. I bought a sad 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme right around the time I joined the CABE. I don't have that bike anymore, but the name has stuck.
> 
> 
> and my avatar at present is a photo I took of one of my nephews. same kid as the one picking his nose, but new forum new avatar. I may change it later, who knows.




This one made me think of a cry baby, I thought you were whining and crying throughout that whole "WAR" thing.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 2, 2016)

momo608 said:


> This one made me think of a cry baby, I thought you were whining and crying throughout that whole "WAR" thing.



interesting point of view, but is it relevant to this subject? maybe you should start a thread in the very necessary Schwinn Lightweight section.


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 3, 2016)

Name:  Huge hockey fan.  Back in the '90s the Flyers had the "Crazy 8 Line".  Eric Lindros, Brent Fedyk and Mark Recchi.  Crazy 8, because all 3 had an 8 somewhere in their jersey number.  88, 18, 8.

As for my avatar......Every bike thread needs a good set of NIPPLES!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 3, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> Name:  Huge hockey fan.  Back in the '90s the Flyers had the "Crazy 8 Line".  Eric Lindros, Brent Fedyk and Mark Recchi.  Crazy 8, because all 3 had an 8 somewhere in their jersey number.  88, 18, 8.
> 
> As for my avatar......Every bike thread needs a good set of NIPPLES!




 Every time I see your avatar, I want to grab my spoke wrench.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 3, 2016)

Originally mine was fatbar since I really like the 1946 47 early postwar BA107 autocycles and that's the unofficial name for the frames used for those during that time. I started getting more into prewar which the name fatbar could also have been used but I decided to change it to obiwanschwinnobi. I can't recall why I changed it exactly. Schwinn starwars..two things I like. .. People call me Obi now which has kinda stuck as a nickname of sorts and I don't mind.  The avatar is a picture of the very first prewar Schwinn I ever saw online and fell in love with. This Lincoln was my dream bike and I wish I had been in a better financial situation to save it..  Unfortunately it was completely parted out on Ebay last year to my absolute horror...(I know where the big $$ parts went) anyways I keep the pic to remember what a beautiful bike it was and so that it's not forgotten. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## moonbasejoe (Feb 4, 2016)

My avatar is for two reasons.  First, I haven't chosen one since joining the site, and this thread finally pushed me over the edge to setting one.  Thanks for the motivation, Cory.  Second is that it's (currently) my favorite bike, the one I've put the most work into, and the one I can't walk past when I feel like going for a ride and have the time.  
My screen name is the name I use for all of my online whatever for quite awhile.  I had to set up a website years ago to help with job searches, my name is Joe, I've always wanted a moon base all my own, heavily into science fiction, and have difficulty taking most things too seriously, and that's pretty much the whole story.  I spend the vast majority of my time behind a computer at work, so online stuff has been whittled down to almost entirely this site, which is geared toward getting me out from behind it (thanks to you all for that) and either working on or riding a bike, so the moon base has shrunk, but I think to the best possible size.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2016)

The first forum I ever participated in was the Corvette Forum years ago around the TOC. GTs58 was my user ID then and has been on every other forum since. My initials are GT and 58 is the year of my oldest Corvette. The avatar is the seat tube decal on my favorite Schwinn, the 5 speed Corvette.


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 4, 2016)

I dunno, since fifth grade people used my screen name to differentiate me from other daves, It just stuck...Im perfectly normal its the rest of the world thats crazy.....as for my avatar, I love sled dogs and that ones expression pretty much sums up how i look at most folks   Plus it looks like my dog!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I dunno, since fifth grade people used my screen name to differentiate me from other daves, It just stuck...Im perfectly normal its the rest of the world thats crazy.....as for my avatar, I love sled dogs and that ones expression pretty much sums up how i look at most folks   Plus it looks like my dog!




Interesting avatar. Where is it?  lol


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 4, 2016)

right there?!  lol


----------



## charnleybob (Feb 6, 2016)

I have no clue.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 5, 2016)

Username Euphman06.... I'm heavily involved in music (music teacher as well) and the Euphonium is my main instrument. Hence the Euph part of my name. 06 is just when I graduated college. Here I am playing..




I also love to dabble in writing music.. 





And my avatar is a Soundgarden cover art


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 5, 2016)

I collect, fish and repair antique fly reels, am an historian of this stuff, and turned it into a self-funding hobby business.
It's also funded boats, bikes, and firearms.    
http://bulldog1935.u.yuku.com/



_c. '20s Pflueger Golden West on c. 1915-30 Leonard Fairy Catskill No. 39 cane rod (the original 3-wt)
_
Enterprise Mfg. Co. used the bulldog trademark and Pflueger tradename from 1915 until shortly after WWII.  Before they bought Pflueger in 1966, Shakespeare was their US business rival, and the two remained in court over every patent until they became the same company. 



 
The current owner, Pure Fishing, knows very little of the companies' histories, and on their history website simply list prewar models with a mfg date of 1935.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kelpie is a nickname from my wife.  Also like turtles.  Also all reptiles and amphibians..and old bikes.


----------



## Cheezer (Jul 5, 2016)

I was in a punk band in the 80's called Lung Cheeze, and i got tagged the nickname Cheezer. That's me on the floor 30 years ago


----------



## None (Jul 5, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Here's a bunch from not that long ago...Aug 2015
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whats-in-a-name.77110/
> My avatar is me with both arms stretched over my head while riding my 37 Syracuse.
> 
> ...



Very clever! Love it. Haha


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 5, 2016)

In the 90s i went thru a BMX thing and joined Vintagebmx site and I coined schwinndog. Growing up I never got a Schwinn always just hand-me-downs. Being older I could finally get a Schwinn. Dog means I know nothing about them. I signed up here with that name. Logged back in yrs later and it said the name was used. I then added a Y.

Can we change our user names? I would like to use my name instead. Ppl think I like Schwinns! Ha! Avator is my Colson at a local barn.


----------



## Cory (Jul 5, 2016)

Some would say my Avatar speaks volumes about me.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 5, 2016)

TR6SC is one of the most desirable 650 Triumph motorcycles from the '60s. Single carbed desert sled. Steve McQueen schtuff.
My avatar is me on a 56 inch diameter unicycle. Kid schtuff.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 5, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> TR6SC is one of the most desirable 650 Triumph motorcycles from the '60s. Single carbed desert sled. Steve McQueen schtuff.
> My avatar is me on a 56 inch diameter unicycle. Kid schtuff.



I had a 20", 24" and a 26" Uni, man would I like to try a 56"!!!!!  I just have a 24" now and when the carnival music in my head starts playin, I bust it out!  Very cool!


----------



## Boris (Jul 5, 2016)

Don Ameche is my favorite actor, that's why I chose this avatar.


----------



## vincev (Jul 5, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Don Ameche is my favorite actor, that's why I chose this avatar.



I chose this because Dave already had Don Ameche.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jul 6, 2016)

I LIKE OCTOPI AND OLD BIKES. FOUND THIS PIC ON THE WEB THOUGHT I WAS FITTING..THE NAME IS MY FOOTBALL POOL NICKNAME AND DX'S ARE MY FAVORITE...ESPECIALLY PREWAR


----------



## XBPete (Jul 6, 2016)

Buell Firebolt XB 12R when she was stock with a young 56 year old Pete on it in 08...= screen name, her name is Lucille..


----------



## JKT (Jul 6, 2016)

JKT are my initials and the Buck Rodgers / Flash Gordon style Rocket of the 30s, is similar to the Rocket on the head badge of my Alexander Rocket Bike !!


----------



## Duchess (Jul 6, 2016)

Duchess is the recurring name for the beloved vehicles of the main character in my books throughout various lifetimes (though, he doesn't always know why he names his vehicles such).

The original Duchess was a late 17th Century Scottish duchess that the main character, the son of a merchant, had an ill-fated love for.
_Duchess_ was the "privateer for a free Scotland"/pirate flagship of said merchant's son in an attempt to shore up a floundering Scottish colony in South America and to drive the English from the Caribbean.

_Duchess the First_ & _Duchess II_ were P-47 Thunderbolts stationed with the 56th FG in the UK assigned to the same character in a later life.

_Duchess_ a heavily modified 1990 Subaru Legacy wagon used by smuggler-turned-counter-terrorist Dante Moretti in the present(ish) day (and a not-as-heavily modified one in perpetual "restoration" status in my garage).
_Duchess VI _an experimental armored monocoque car built by Dante at series' end as an "end of days" insurance.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2016)

ok, so new avatar. a friend passed away leaving me Captain Maddox here. he's one of the many 12" Marx "Best of the West" characters I used to play with as a kid. he sits on my book shelves keeping a watch out for savage Indians and such. he's not very politically correct, but he grew up in a time when Indians were a very real threat and had not been re-written into peace loving Native Americans who cry at the dropping of trash.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 6, 2016)

There's an unknown family (marked in German) of 1872 Comanche victims in the Bulverde cemetery on my creek bottom ride - a little more than rock-throwing distance from here. 
I have friends whose ancestors fought the Comanches for their ranches, back to 1855




is it any wonder the Comanches fought so hard? 

Little Big Man is probably a lot closer to the truth than The Searchers or Chuck Connors playing Geronimo (though the Custer caricature is over the top). 
Dances with Wolves?  Kevin Costner was right, South Dakota is still empty today, no bison, no Lakota people. 
I tread as a guest when I visit New Mexico. 
Native Americans were just people living natural, neither noble nor nasty, who had everything taken from them. 
And their side of the story is often neglected or fully replaced with false tales of bravado
http://www.alternet.org/culture/cow...xas-historical-markers-harm-indigenous-people

Now many have some of best land in the country - more power to them.  Certainly families with pueblos at Taos are not poor. 




The portrayal of Native Americans in those old movies was pretty bad.  What was good were the temperate characters played by Gary Cooper and Jimmy Stewart, and John Wayne in 3 Godfathers (and The Cowboys).  There are some good westerns made today, also - Appaloosa and Tom Selleck's westerns.   Characters with values and honor.  Starting about Bonnie and Clyde, Hollywood began giving us gangsters and mad dogs for heroes, with all authority as the enemy - and we are suffering for it.


----------



## parkrndl (Jul 8, 2016)

I use this screen name for lots of stuff... inspired by my old '65 Impala



 

Avatar was just a random shot of me on a Black Friday Krate in the driveway...

--rick


----------



## Cory (Jul 8, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> There's an unknown family (marked in German) of 1872 Comanche victims in the Bulverde cemetery on my creek bottom ride - a little more than rock-throwing distance from here.
> I have friends whose ancestors fought the Comanches for their ranches, back to 1855
> 
> 
> ...



We are officially off the rails, what just happened? 


37fleetwood said:


> ok, so new avatar. a friend passed away leaving me Captain Maddox here. he's one of the many 12" Marx "Best of the West" characters I used to play with as a kid. he sits on my book shelves keeping a watch out for savage Indians and such. he's not very politically correct, but he grew up in a time when Indians were a very real threat and had not been re-written into peace loving Native Americans who cry at the dropping of trash.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mine is usually whichever bicycle I am riding most at a given time. It's a Schwinn New World right now. It previously was a Hercules Model C.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 8, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> Mine is usually whichever bicycle I am riding most at a given time. It's a Schwinn New World right now. It previously was a Hercules Model C.



So your riding a '83 sir mike?  We didnt need to know that.


----------



## izee2 (Jul 8, 2016)

My current avatar is the boys and girls military bikes I restored. 
My screen name came,from a nite many moons ago, during consumption of mass quantities of adult beverages. After several rounds of malted beverages and distilled spirits I was asked how I was feeling to which I answered "wha? Huh?" A friend then held up a finger and asked how many did I see? I said "I zee two" . There it is a new name born.  Or so I was told. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the freewheeler (Jul 10, 2016)

I went to school at Auburn and in the main downtown area an old bike shop with a large wall mural had been sitting vacant for quite some time. The shop was called "The Freewheeler," and I always had hopes that the building would be repurposed while maintaining the mural and "freewheeler" brand - whether it be a bar, store, or even reopened into a bike shop. This never happened, but the building and name had always sat in the back of my mind. When I recently began fabricating bike stands and other accessories, but needed a brand, there was only one name I ever considered: The Freewheeler.

Avatar is simply a logo I designed of, you guessed it...a freewheel. Photo below.


----------



## COB (Jul 11, 2016)

COB = Crotchety Old Bastard ...


----------



## XBPete (Jul 11, 2016)

COB said:


> COB = Crotchety Old Bastard ...




First good chuckle of the day....


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2016)

COB said:


> COB = Crotchety Old Bastard ...



Nice to meet you COB...
maybe why you don't have a pic or Avatar huh?
I switched my avatar to me riding my 36 Electric with streamer grips.
tripple3 is how I put my phone number on CL ads when I joined.


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 11, 2016)

A few years back I was within listening distance of a couple old codgers that were having a heated debate about a local politician. At one point, one of the old timers declared "He ain't nothing but a damn gasbag". There was so much poisonous contempt and seething hatred in the way he said it that it cracked me up. So, I scarfed the insult up for my online presence. Oddly enough, gasbag has been available everywhere I have an online presence. 

My avatar is the head badge for Rudge-Whitworth bicycles and motorcycles of England. The Red Hand of Ulster. My first really nice vintage bike is a Rudge and I still own it.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 12, 2016)

New Avatar. From my childhood.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 14, 2016)

Balloonatic... sorta speaks for itself; I'm crazy for balloon tire bikes, especially art deco wonders like Bluebirds & Shelby Airflows. Have been since about 1978 when I discovered them for the first time.

My avatar has changed a few times; for a long while it was my moo cat Simon (black & white cow pattern)... he adopted me and we are silly in love with him - like a dog in a cat suit, or in this case a dog in a cat suit dressed like a holstein cow.

Current avatar is a Japanese tin toy robot called Flashy Jim, c1953. I collect vintage tin toy robots and space toys... he's one of my favorites.









View attachment 339778

View attachment 339779


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 15, 2016)

Ha! In my last "real job" 11 years ago I was the Director of Design and Merchandising for the Haggar Clothing Co. in Dallas TX. One day I calculated the number of pants that I had produced in my career and it was enough to wrap around the earth a number of times...or some silliness like that...and Pantmaker was born! Edit: Oops...and my avatar is a treasured photo of my Grandpa Jack in high school.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 28, 2016)

TR6SC helped teach me to ride a high-wheeler in the 1980s, and we rode all over the place including the valley floor in Yosemite, a highpoint in my life.

Here's me circa 1985 on my 1886 Coventry Club 52" high wheel... man, that bike was fast! The wheels were "V" shaped like today's bikes, they called them "arrow fellows" in the late 1800s.

Mike, er TR6SC has some fabulous early bikes, including several Star high wheelers... maybe he will post some photos...?


----------



## locomotion (Jul 28, 2016)

my avatar is last years halloween costume, dress as a Michelin men
my screen name is one I have used for the last 15 years online, 
I just keep on rolling, never looking back


----------



## DrZook (Nov 2, 2016)

My avatar is my '54 Royce Union. This is the bike that got me back into cycling after a nearly 20 year hiatus (that's my daughter's frappuchino, not mine).
My screen name goes way back, over 20 years; it was my first screen name. At the time I had a dirt bike, a 1980 Suzuki DR400. Since I named my motorcycles this one was Dr Zook (Zook=SuZUKi). Seemed logical at the time...


----------



## Cory (Nov 2, 2016)

DrZook said:


> My avatar is my '54 Royce Union. This is the bike that got me back into cycling after a nearly 20 year hiatus (that's my daughter's frappuchino, not mine).
> My screen name goes way back, over 20 years; it was my first screen name. At the time I had a dirt bike, a 1980 Suzuki DR400. Since I named my motorcycles this one was Dr Zook (Zook=SuZUKi). Seemed logical at the time...



Dr. Zook just bumped it back up. Woo hoo!!!!!!![emoji41] [emoji106]


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2016)

My avatar is a bike I restored and my favorite as well: 1937 Dayton Super Streamline (Model D-1T)


----------



## hellshotrods (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 2, 2016)

Just changed the avatar to, secret squirrel, shhh... Because, well, why not. And StoneWoods because of the stone woods and cook racing team.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 2, 2016)

i change my mine once in a while..... my current one ....use to love watching Daffy Duck when looney tunes was on net work TV when I was a little guy...channel 11 in san jose CA


----------



## partsguy (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm the Yip Yip Martians from Sesame Streetv / Muppets because, well, they're hilarious!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 5, 2016)

Screen name is pretty self explanatory, but in case you didn't know, pedal pushers are what girls in the 5Os wore while riding their bike. I owned pink ones in high school. 
They are now called "Capris" eww. The avatar is of me being pinned down by George.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 9, 2016)

My username is simply my initials plus the number 1.
Just changed my avatar to a picture taken on my trip to Paris in July of this year.
Would love to put a current pic of myself up but don't think I could cope with any more Santa Claus comparisons, it's bad enough at work lol.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 9, 2016)

StoneWoods said:


> Just changed the avatar to, secret squirrel, shhh... Because, well, why not. And StoneWoods because of the stone woods and cook racing team.



Also the name of British cyclings secret tech development squad.


----------



## Ross (Nov 9, 2016)

Crosley powered T/Q midget, pretty exciting on 1/2 mile limestone horse track!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2017)

hey compare this pic to Grandpa's in Joe's Avatar...
Coolness runs in the genes...


 


 
@Joe Buffardi


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 21, 2017)

Not my grandpa. The guy in the plane in my avatar is Howard Hughes.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 21, 2017)

My screen name "Evans200" is based on my first vintage bicycle purchase, a 1959 Evans. The model is a "Viscount 200".
My avatar is a picture of myself taken in 1958 on a tricycle in the family backyard.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 21, 2017)

People in the aero hobby tell me I look like a young Howard Hughes
Here he is in 1938.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 21, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Not my grandpa. The guy in the plane in my avatar is Howard Hughes.



I knew that, He was a badass as well!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 21, 2017)

My 1st or 2nd old bike was a JC Higgins and My initials are PC..My avatar is my Son while camping  in '08 on a BFK with an S-7 up front...Those were the best of times.Not fair cool little kids have to grow up


----------



## King Louie (Jan 21, 2017)

Back in 1967 my parents took me to see Walt Disney's " Jungle Book " I was fascinated with King Louie who was played by Louis Prima , Las Vegas top performer with his renowned trumpet and band  , King Louie was the coolest of cool and I would dream of being like him , hence I became the self proclaimed , King Louie


----------



## Monarky (Jan 21, 2017)

My first bike in the hobby was a 1947 Monark and then came a second Monark Super Cruiser,  so hence my screen name: Monarky


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 21, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> TR6SC is one of the most desirable 650 Triumph motorcycles from the '60s. Single carbed desert sled. Steve McQueen schtuff.
> My avatar is me on a 56 inch diameter unicycle. Kid schtuff.



On to new heights hopefully. Gone is the unicycle, at least for now. My new avatar is an old foto of the very funny French filmmaker, Jacques Tati. This is a Robert Doisneau picture of Jacques trying to fix a flat, but getting in a little too deep! Sometimes I tend to find myself inside this picture.


----------



## REC (Jan 22, 2017)

Toonces (The Driving Cat) was a cool cat - loved to see him on Saturday Night Live years ago. I'm a cat person, or at least like having them around. My name here is VERY simple - My initials (Roland E Culberson) I've had some really cool feline buddies that have spent an enormous amount of time working in the shed with me. This one - Patches - was also the Guard Cat.



REC


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2017)

Well, don't have an avatar yet. My screen name "Stoney" comes from my old faithful pal Stonewall. He was an English bulldog who was like my tail. He followed me everywhere. He passed away 15 years ago. I still get tears even at this moment when I think of him. Maybe I can find a pic of him and use him as an avatar.


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2017)

Avatar added


----------



## None (Jan 22, 2017)

stoney said:


> Well, don't have an avatar yet. My screen name "Stoney" comes from my old faithful pal Stonewall. He was an English bulldog who was like my tail. He followed me everywhere. He passed away 15 years ago. I still get tears even at this moment when I think of him. Maybe I can find a pic of him and use him as an avatar.




What a sweet story! I'm sorry about Stoney. What a beautiful tribute though.


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2017)

Desireé said:


> What a sweet story! I'm sorry about Stoney. What a beautiful tribute though.




Thank you Desiree, to this day I still have his name tag in my truck. He loved to go for rides.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 22, 2017)

My nic names been bird since i was a teen.birdzcad64 is the name my wife came up with for my email so id remember it long ago.and my favorite car of everything ive had is my 64 cadillacs.had 3.this one for over 15 years.driven whenever possible to this day.fully rebuilt drivetrain.first year 429 with lots of one year only stuff.last year jetaway 4 speed auto overdrive.new modern hi performance disc brakes.og paint.she cruzes at 80.oh yeah,and full air ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 22, 2017)

Almost forgot,the avitar pic is my fav bike out of my small collection. The 55 Westfield crusty mild custom.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 27, 2017)

My current avatar represents something that is stuck in my mind. The constant sound made by a pair of martians of Jim Henson's creation. They get curious while exploring objects on Earth, all the while saying "YIP YIP YIP YIP YIP uh huh uh huh" or "NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE" and muttering only a few words here and there. I don't know why, but these critters from my childhood long passed have resurfaced. They have me and many of my friends and a co-worker "yip-yip-yipping" through the day. It makes us laugh.

So, I picked a foto of the beloved Yip Yip martians in front of a tube radio (another collecting fetish I have - RADIOS!) and made that my avatar.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 4, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, so new avatar. a friend passed away leaving me Captain Maddox here. he's one of the many 12" Marx "Best of the West" characters I used to play with as a kid. he sits on my book shelves keeping a watch out for savage Indians and such. he's not very politically correct, but he grew up in a time when Indians were a very real threat and had not been re-written into peace loving Native Americans who cry at the dropping of trash.



Just noticed this,Well put and funny


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 4, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Don Ameche is my favorite actor, that's why I chose this avatar.



One of my favorites as well. All of my favorites are rapidly becoming history


----------



## phantom (Apr 4, 2017)

Phantom:  When I was a kid in the 50's in Detroit having a Phantom was the ultimate. There is a real connection to them for me. 

Avatar:  Just a shot I took a few years ago on I 95 in wife's CTS . I frequently change Avatars.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 4, 2017)

Avatar: The General Lee. I am a fan of "The Dukes"


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 4, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Avatar: The General Lee. I am a fan of "The Dukes"



Was a fan of Daisy,really never  noticed the car


----------



## Rollo (Apr 4, 2017)

... My neighbor always calls me Rollo instead of Ron ... in reference to Lamont's friend on Sanford & Son ...
... hence the junk hauler  51 Ford pick'em up ...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 4, 2017)

My Avatar was as a result of my screen name A.S.BOLTNUT is something I came up with buy just tryin to be clever and starting out in the hobby from picking up a basic Schwinn cruiser some 25 years ago and never stopped from ther and may have progressed from me getting my first Stingray stolen. Love the hobby and the comeromity that goes with it.

Rafael


----------



## professor72 (Apr 5, 2017)

My avatar is a black 65 stingray which is a dream bike and current project of mine; the picture is someone's bike here in the cabe-mine is still in progress. Screen name is the nickname my Grandpa gave me when I started college, plus the year I was born.


----------



## harpon (Apr 5, 2017)

My avatar is a very old picture of me taken from a photo machine strip of four photos, taken in a mall about '92 I think- just clowning around with the funny mustache nose and glasses I'd picked up, and it reminds me of an old Steve Martin album cover: "Comedy is not pretty!"
Harpon is my most common screen name on a lot of forums and chatboards- though I'm Nashville Kat on the motorized bicycles forum- because I once wrote a script called "The Hearpe" and I play the harp among other instruments- in fact I have three of them.  Here's my script online:
http://thehearpe.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 3, 2018)

i'm nuts about the mid 1930's Schwinn motorbikes/cycleplanes. my avatar is from an old photo I won on ebay of a kid on a 1935/6 motorbike-so cool looking!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2018)

Anyone that has been here for more than a year or have 100 or more posts and still doesn't have an avatar better get one loaded soon or your membership is going to be discontinued on September 30th. With this new software, these square color blocks with a letter is getting really annoying, especially when there is three or more in a row in the same thread.  

 ...............


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 3, 2018)

my screen name is my bike I've had for 30 years and my avatar is my rusty 46 DX Schwinn.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2018)

Howdy, I'm Barry Gray. The photo I used for my avitar is of my 1941 Schwinn E-Z Speed C-Model, with my 1953 International Pickup behind it. I love different interesting head badges.

The first day of high school, my Washington History teacher was calling the roll (after he lined us up like we were in the Marines/he was an ex Marine). He called out the name Barney Guey, nobody answered. He called it out again, nobody answered.  After the third time, I said, could that be Barry Gray? I walked up to the head of the class and looked at the little card, I had filled out earlier that summer when we signed up for classes. Sure enough, it said Barry Gray! At least it said that to me, I can't write worth a crap. LOL

From then on, my high school friends all called me Barney Guey.








Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## Casual dreamer (Sep 3, 2018)

My screen name came from a movie "mi vida loca" one of the characters played by Danny Trejo was called "casual dreamer" at one point. It became my nickname after watching the movie with a friend of mine, after the movie was over I was daydreaming about a car I wanted and didn't notice my friend was talking to me. He said "hey casual dreamer are you listening?" Ever since then he called me that and it's always been my go-to user name for various things.

My avatar pic is an appliance mag wheel ad from the mid 70s. I am a big fan of the second generation Chevy Monte Carlo (I own 2 and have had many) and also I am into 70s clothing as well so when I seen this pic it makes me think how I wish I could have grown up in that time, had a car like that, and have girls so impressed with my mag wheels! Oh well at least I have a couple Montes and a awesome girlfriend!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 4, 2018)

Funny thing is , I found this pic in Cabo while I was on vacation. Turns out that my family has been in Texas for many generations. My grandpa told me that our family comes from a long line of Ranchers . I alway liked cowboy or vaquero old saddles  and such . Crazy thing is I'm not a modern day cowboy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barto (Sep 5, 2018)

Been kicking around the site a few years now and enjoying the crap out of it - so cool!  My last name is Bartholomew and Barto is just a derivative of our Family Nic name "BART".  I'm a Jr and my Grandmother even called my Dad Bart - so since then, it just happens..people call us Bartholomew's BART.  My daughters, my wife, brothers etc. etc.   We don't allow anyone to be called Bart at family events.

My avatar is a bike frame I lusted over when I first got into the hobby and Gordy was nice enough to not only sell me a bike but he even thru in the bars...Love this bike and really appreciate Gordy for working with me!!

Oh, and dump these color blocks...get a cool avatar so we can associate you with something other than these color blocks.  

Hey, @fordmike65, I so want to hear what your newest Avatar is all about - you keep it pretty interesting (can't wait to see what's next)!!!  oh, and lol!!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 5, 2018)

KInda self explanatory. I'm Frank and wife is Pam. Who by the way is not only supportive to me with the hobby, but got me started in it ! She wanted a single speed bike to ride. Went to typical stores looking and decided she needed something old and cool instead of new. That's who we are. Got a old JC higgins middleweight. Then I had to have a bike and got a 78 Heavy Duty with stingray seat and apes. Then this 52 Huffy dial a ride came up and she HAD to have it. Then we joined the Skid Kings VBC from Tacoma and the rest is history.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 5, 2018)

Mine's not too creative, Jay is a nickname that my wife and friends call me and 81 is the year I was born. I've changed my avatar several times, but my current avatar is a postcard I bought from ebay. It has some writing on it which appears to be Dutch, and I used google translator to figure out what it said:
"anyone who can still enjoy it, calls himself a happy man"


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 6, 2018)

The Avatar: have collected Munsters stuff for years. "Oldfart36": Nick name that my son spit out years back when I had my 36 Chevy hot rod pickup.


----------



## Sven (Sep 6, 2018)

The name Sven came from people at work calling me that , due to my Swedish Ancestry  ( Actually the wife and I did the Ancestry.com thing...I'm 39% German , 38% Scandinavian )
The Avitar was just unique , nothing astounding


----------



## TieDye (Sep 6, 2018)

TieDye is my nickname in the motorcycle scene, and I am a Chaplain, so I am called Chaplain Tie Dye.  I love bright colors, and I grew up in the 60's when tie dye and elephant bells ruled.  Hence, the tie dye avatar.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 6, 2018)

just yellow unions....they kinda go with alot of foods.....then theirs eatin' a raw union while ridin' a bicycle down lombard in frisco....eh!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2018)

Barto said:


> Been kicking around the site a few years now and enjoying the crap out of it - so cool!  My last name is Bartholomew and Barto is just a derivative of our Family Nic name "BART".  I'm a Jr and my Grandmother even called my Dad Bart - so since then, it just happens..people call us Bartholomew's BART.  My daughters, my wife, brothers etc. etc.   We don't allow anyone to be called Bart at family events.
> 
> My avatar is a bike frame I lusted over when I first got into the hobby and Gordy was nice enough to not only sell me a bike but he even thru in the bars...Love this bike and really appreciate Gordy for working with me!!
> 
> ...



I saw that gif posted somewhere a couple weeks ago & was a little weirded out by it. Thought I'd weird you guys out too


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 6, 2018)

Working for TV news for many years, not much freaks me out anymore.
When I get off work, I relax by going at a slow peaceful pace by myself.
That explains the avatar.
My screen name is paying homage to a dog that was my best friend 
when I was  5.


----------



## Barto (Sep 6, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I saw that gif posted somewhere a couple weeks ago & was a little weirded out by it. Thought I'd weird you guys out too
> View attachment 864894



Ha, good job, what's next - keep us guessing!  

Bart


----------



## Wildralph (Sep 12, 2018)

My Avatar is a "W" cuz that is the default avatar they give you based on your screen name's first initial.  I dont mind it cuz i am a private, suspicious-of-others, and corporations, type person.  My screen name "Wild Ralph" makes me LMAO, cuz i first saw it sloppily, hand painted on a friend's shed that used to house a pony.  I inquired about the name, as if it was actually the pony's name, and apparently it was a sore subject.  Rather than the pony's name, it was painted there as part of an elaborate "made for school" movie they attempted when they were kids.  Based on his reaction, it hadn't gone over as planned, which made it even more hilarious!  So i adpoted the name for my online alter ego.  It is fun to say, and bespeaks of thrills and adventure, with hint of chaotic lawlessness!


----------



## tim elder (May 7, 2020)

My Avatar is me and my screen name is me.


----------



## phantom (May 7, 2020)

Screen Name...Love Phantoms. Avatar? Tony Clifton was pretty clever. Old avatar was Sam Kinison. I loved his political correctness.


----------



## marching_out (May 7, 2020)

Screen name...album name from the greatest guitar player of all time...in my opinion. I will say Malmsteen is quite the jack wagon and don't listen to him much any more. Avatar is my AMF Hawk BMX that I added more parts to than what the bike was worth, I actually raced it several times in open BMX races. Sold it for $40 as soon as I got my license. Wish I had it but I'm sure it's at the bottom of a landfill.


----------



## Gladiron (May 7, 2020)

My avatar is (stolen) graffiti of an eight foot tall smiling face I found and photographed on a side of a building while on one of my many trips to PDX. I set it in an orange blogspot square for my bike blog.
User name "Gladiron" was from a late friends musing when I asked him, "if you could change your name to anything, what would you change it to", and with a straight face he quickly answered "Bront Gladiron". We both burst into laughter realizing how ridiculous it sounded and so it became his screen name for an email account I set up for him to sell his Triumph Bonneville on Craigslist. He could never remember his password so I became his secretary, so to speak. After he passed, I kept it to remind me of him.


----------



## Rivnut (May 7, 2020)

When I joined I noticed that many members were using images from celebrities and the characters they've played. I happened to remember seeing this one of Marty Feldman and figured "why not?". Besides, if you're reading the forum before bedtime, you wouldn't want my ugly mug etched into your retinas.  

My screen name 'Rivnut' comes from my addiction to the Buick Riviera Marque; I've owned 19 of them since 1972. Currently I have a 1963, a 1964, a 1965 Gran Sport (360 hp w/ factory two four barrel carbs) and a 1990 which my wife calls hers - it keeps her invested so she doesn't complain about what I do. Now she won't sell it because it won Best in Class at a recent Riviera Owners Association International meet.


----------



## GD5877 (May 7, 2020)

Screen name, obvious.  That's not gonna age well if I stick around for years.  :/
Avatar is a piece of clay pottery I snapped a pic of in Tuscon, AZ.  It was the only image on my desktop when I created the account.


----------



## Mercian (May 8, 2020)

Mercian for multiple reasons.

Chosen specifically for this site, since it is a make of bicycle in the UK.

I was born in the old Kingdom of Mercia in the UK (which is where Mercian Cycles get their name from).

I 've served in the Mercian Regiment of the British Army, and was in when it formed, 1st Sept 2007.

The avatar is the capbadge of the Mercian Regiment. The Double Eagle of Lord Leofric, husband of Lady Godiva, the Saxon crown and the Lincoln Green backing of Robin Hood.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 8, 2020)

Goldenrod was a old girlfriend's name for me.  The female guard bunny smoking a cigar is made of wood and the binoculars are plastic pipe.  It stands on a white picket fence outside one of our inns in Door County, WI


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 8, 2020)

My avatar is a picture of a picture of me with my first custom bike that I built. Summer of 1974 when I was 9 and my addiction to bicycles was in its infancy....    

My screen name is a nickname(most recent anyway) given to me by coworkers due to my ape-like arms. My wingspan is waaay longer than a normal human of my 6'0" height. About an extra foot. I can bend over sideways and touch one fingertip to the floor and the other to the top of a door jamb.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 8, 2020)

Me , in a former life... Bike Boy is what he's called . On an Iver Johnson, what else..


----------

